# Spurgeon Sermons



## FenderPriest (Jan 29, 2008)

I've recently been using the 5 volume set of sermons from Baker Press, and really enjoyed reading them with my devotional reading in the morning, so I thought I'd tackle the "real deal". So I'm wondering: has anybody here begun the long adventure of buying and reading all of Spurgeon's Sermons? Pilgrim Press publishes them, and I've been toying with the idea of starting to buy them next year. I figure at about 10 pages a day, it would take an individual about 11-15 years to read all 63 volumes (accounting for +/- reading days). Has anybody else done this? wanted to do this? know somebody who's done this? I figure that if I bought them in 3-4 volume sets at a time, I can easily spread the cost over several years so that it's not one big chunk of 2 grand in one go. So, I'm curious for feed back.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jan 29, 2008)

I bought the whole set last year from Cumberland Valley (CVBBS: Cumberland Valley Bible Book Service - Christian Books and Bibles), it was around $1400 - money well spent.

The volumes are very pretty and well bound and I pull them off of my shelf when I want deeper insight into a text of Scripture. I tend to use Puritan Sermons like a textual commentary.

I've also got the sermons as a digital unlock in Logos, it's nice to have them both places. I like using commentaries in Logos but dislike reading whole sermons on my computer so I can use Logos to digitally search what I am looking for and then pull the volumes off of the shelf and read them.

The funny thing about the set is that at any time, there are a few volumes out of print. I have every one of them but one now and it's due this year during the summer.

While I'm not on a hard and fast reading schedule with the set, I hope to get through much of it as "digging in" allows me.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 29, 2008)

If you want to work through them, but do not want to use that amount of money or bookshelf space for him, I would suggest AGES Software.


----------



## KMK (Jan 29, 2008)

Buy a few at a time on Ebay. Keep track of which one's you already have so you don't buy duplicates.


----------



## KMK (Jan 29, 2008)

For example, my wife bought me a 100 year old edition of Spurgeon's Expository Encyclopedia on Ebay for about $40!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 29, 2008)

KMK said:


> Buy a few at a time on Ebay. Keep track of which one's you already have so you don't buy duplicates.





KMK said:


> For example, my wife bought me a 100 year old edition of Spurgeon's Expository Encyclopedia on Ebay for about $40!



I could have very well have been bidding against you! 

I look to Spurgeon as my mentor. His ministry is one that I pray that the LORD would bless me with in a small way. He probably had the first mega church, although that is actually an insult to him when we consider what most mega churches represent these days. 

I have read most of the biographies about him, but I recommend his autobiography. It's awesome! The only one that I would suggest you avoid is Lewis Drummond's offering. It's a little too Arminian for my taste.

As to his sermons, I have the Baker set but I do want to get the Pilgrim Publications of his sermons. Yes, I have thought about reading through that set too. It is a worthy goal. 

I'm not sure about the computer software, but if anyone hears about a deal on the set, let me know.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 29, 2008)

BuddyOfDavidClarkson said:


> I bought the whole set last year from Cumberland Valley (CVBBS: Cumberland Valley Bible Book Service - Christian Books and Bibles), it was around $1400 - money well spent.
> 
> The volumes are very pretty and well bound and I pull them off of my shelf when I want deeper insight into a text of Scripture. I tend to use Puritan Sermons like a textual commentary.
> 
> ...



How is PP's binding? I've looked at their other publications as well. Their binding looks like really good quality - is that you're assessment?


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jan 29, 2008)

The binding is truly topnotch. How good is it? I already had The Treasury of David (a cheap version) and bought the PP version ($100) because of the binding (let's face it, TTOD will get used a lot in a lifetime!). 

Very nice stuff. The only thing that may be comparable is Naphtali stuff. The overall binding and printing of the Durham Isaiah volume is really top drawer stuff.

I would have no hesitation buying PP bound books, you won't be sorry.



FenderPriest said:


> BuddyOfDavidClarkson said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the whole set last year from Cumberland Valley (CVBBS: Cumberland Valley Bible Book Service - Christian Books and Bibles), it was around $1400 - money well spent.
> ...


----------



## FenderPriest (Jan 29, 2008)

BuddyOfDavidClarkson said:


> The binding is truly topnotch. How good is it? I already had The Treasury of David (a cheap version) and bought the PP version ($100) because of the binding (let's face it, TTOD will get used a lot in a lifetime!).
> 
> Very nice stuff. The only thing that may be comparable is Naphtali stuff. The overall binding and printing of the Durham Isaiah volume is really top drawer stuff.
> 
> I would have no hesitation buying PP bound books, you won't be sorry.



Ah! Exactly what I wanted to hear! I've seen the Hendrickson  publication, but have been weary to buy it because I'm not confident in their binding. My wife recently expressed an interest in the Treasury of David to help her along in the Psalms, and I've been looking for something other than the 3 vol. set from Hendrickson. Maybe in the next few months we'll acquire the Pilgrim Publishers' set. Thanks for the info!


----------

